# Apple wood projects



## cyclone42 (Sep 15, 2011)

Have some decent apple wood to work with, limbs cut and ends sealed. Any advice on turning or routing with apple wood? I like making small wooden clock faces and may try a few with small support bases as well.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Jerry. Glad to have you with us. As for routing apple if it is dry I would say it would route rather well. As for turning apple especially if green has a tendency to warp a lot and crack quite a bit. I had some apple about a year ago that I roughed into bowls. I sealed all the bowls with anchorseal and I mean the whole bowl. I think if I remember correctly I had roughed out around 8 bowls. All but 2 cracked to where they were unusable. I tried a different method on the next 5 that I did. I soaked them in denatured alcohol for a week. I took them out and wrapped them with a brown paper grocery sack. 4 of the 5 cracked. So I don't do much apple. The only thing I didn't try was cutting the logs in half, seal the ends, put them in my drying shed to let dry naturally. As you probably already know wood takes a year per inch to air dry. The ones I finished were just beautiful but as I have heard and found out fruit wood can be finicky to say the least. I hope it works out for you.


----------

